# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Co można zrobić?

## Nie zarejestrowany

OPIS:
Nieco zwiększona ilość płynu w stawie skokowo-goleniowym. Drobne torbielki podkorowe ciągną
się na długości ok.10mm przy poziomej przyśrodkowej części powierzchni skokowej piszczeli -
zapewne chondropatia w tej lokalizacji. Podłużne rozszczepienie ścięgna m.strzałkowego krótkiego
przez ścięgno m.strzałkowego długiego z niewielkim odczynem płynowym; uszkodzenie o długości
ok.40mm za dystalną częścią strzałki i poniżej. Zaznaczony obrzęk szpiku kostki bocznej. Innych
zmian w polu badania nie uwidoczniono. Chodzi mi o te płyny oraz ścięgna, bo mój lekarz ortopeda powiedział po tym wyniku że mam zwyrodnienie stawu i nic się nie da zrobić.

----------

